# Anthony and Cleopatra



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

*Antony and Cleopatra*



20th Century Fox Presents
A Faerybee Fantasy & Jedikeet Entertainment Production
A Peachy B DeMille Film

ANTONY AND CLEOPATRA​
-Starring-
Queen Betty as Cleopatra and King Chewie as Marc Antony
Special Quest Stars - Skipper as Julius Caesar and Scooter as Pompey

Screenplay by Jedikeet
Costume and Production Designer: Deborah Faerybee
Betty and Chewie's Special Wardrobe provided by PRADA and VERSACE
Betty's Custom Jewelery provided by BULGARI 
Music composed by Ennio Morricone and conducted by Orchestra Roma Sinfonietta
Executive Producers: Deborah Faerybee and Jedikeet
Directed by Peachy B DeMille

IN THEATERS CHRISTMAS 2015
Best viewed in IMAX and IMAX 3D!
:clap:​


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Can I get advance tickets? 
Can I come to the premier? 
Will I get some autographs? 


They're so cute dressed as royal Egyptians! I must say, Chewie fills out that gladiator outfit perfectly


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait to watch this one!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Nick you have done a splendid production with the help of FaeryBee. The stars are the limit, imagine a Christmas Pantomime with all of our Star Performers :2thumbs:

I just loved watching all of these era movies with the lavish costumes and those realistic back drops .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No doubt this will be a block buster, a must see for all serious budgie fan's...

That picture show's FaeryBee fantasy images to be at a level of perfection never before seen in realm of budgie graphic's...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Can I get advance tickets?
> Can I come to the premier?
> Will I get some autographs?
> 
> ...


Well of course! You and Mallorn will receive VIP tickets for the world premier at the Egyptian Theater in Hollywood. Kobe also wishes to ask Mallorn (but too chicken to do so himself) to be his date to the show and premiere party in Beverly Hills.



aluz said:


> Wow, I can't wait to watch this one!!


You will be our honored guest at the premiere, Lady Ana.



Pretty boy said:


> Nick you have done a splendid production with the help of FaeryBee. The stars are the limit, imagine a Christmas Pantomime with all of our Star Performers :2thumbs:
> 
> I just loved watching all of these era movies with the lavish costumes and those realistic back drops .


Thanks Cathy and I also love classic Hollywood period epics. Gone with the Wind, Lawrence of Arabia, and Ben Hur are my Top 3 favorites but I was a bit disappointed with Liz Taylor's Cleopatra, which was a visually stunning film but the plot and characters lacked substance and emotional depth. Such a shame, it was the most expensive movie made at the time with titanic production values but it ended up being a very boring film. That's why I'm hoping 'our' Cleopatra will be a big improvement in every way.



Jonah said:


> No doubt this will be a block buster, a must see for all serious budgie fan's...
> 
> That picture show's FaeryBee fantasy images to be at a level of perfection never before seen in realm of budgie graphic's...


Yessireee, FaeryBee Fantasy is the A-list Hollywood production and modern equivalent of Walt Disney Studios, David O Selznick Productions, and LucasFilms.:clap:


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oooo - can't Wait to see them on the red carpet at the premiere of this Epic movie - Just outstanding costumes and special effects!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

SPBudgie said:


> *Oooo - can't Wait to see them on the red carpet at the premiere of this Epic movie - Just outstanding costumes and special effects!*


Thanks Ollie and youre definitely honorary VIP at the premiere


----------

